# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kërko shkronjën, gjej fjalën, formo fjalinë...... 23

## Enkeleu

Meqenëse qenka mbylle tema , po vazhdojmë me një të re  :buzeqeshje: 



_ _ _ _ _ , _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Letrar shqiptar .

----------


## arba.t

ka A...... ?

----------


## Enkeleu

Përshëndetje Arba . Po ka A...


_ A _ _ _ , _ A _ _ _ _ _

----------


## Arvima

Mirembrema Sofra  :buzeqeshje:  a ka E Enkele?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enkeleu

> Mirembrema Sofra  a ka E Enkele?



Mirëmbrëma Arvima  :buzeqeshje: 
Ka E..

_ A _ _ _ , _ A _ _ E _ _

----------


## Arvima

hmm , a ka I Enkele ? me fal per vonesen  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Arvima

Po e them nje alternative gjithsesi  :buzeqeshje: 

Marin Barleti

----------

Enkeleu (29-10-2013)

----------


## Enkeleu

> Po e them nje alternative gjithsesi 
> 
> Marin Barleti


 :Bravo:  :Bravo: 
Të lumtë Arvima. 
Kërkoj ndjese  që ke pritë kaq shume per konfirmimin !

Tani eshte radha jote....

----------


## arba.t

roman     _ _ _ _ _ /  _  / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

autore shqiptare

----------


## Enkeleu

> roman     _ _ _ _ _ /  _  / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
> 
> autore shqiptare


Mirembrema sofra  :buzeqeshje: 
Mirëmbrëma arba,,,, a ka E ?

----------


## arba.t

roman     _ _ _ _ _ /  _  / _ e _ _ e _ e _ _ _ e 

autore shqiptare[/QUOTE]

----------


## Izadora

i.............................

pershendetje sofra

----------


## arba.t

roman     _ _ i_ i /  i  / _ e _ _ e _ e _ i _ e 

autore shqiptare

----------


## Enkeleu

> roman     _ _ i_ i /  i  / _ e _ _ e _ e _ i _ e 
> 
> autore shqiptare



Mirëmbrëma  :buzeqeshje: 
A ka A ?

----------


## arba.t

> Mirëmbrëma 
> A ka A ?


Mirembrema  :buzeqeshje:  jo nuk ka

----------


## Enkeleu

> Mirembrema  jo nuk ka


R, ndoshta ka  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## arba.t

roman     _ _ i_ i /  i  / _ e r _ e _ e _ i _ e 

autore shqiptare

----------


## Enkeleu

> roman     _ _ i_ i /  i  / _ e r _ e _ e _ i _ e 
> 
> autore shqiptare


T ..... ?
 Si duket qenka titull i panjohur per mua  :i ngrysur:

----------


## arba.t

roman     _ _ i_ i /  i  / _ e r _ e t e _ i _ e 

autore shqiptare

eshte liber shume i bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enkeleu

> roman     _ _ i_ i /  i  / _ e r _ e t e _ i _ e 
> 
> autore shqiptare
> 
> eshte liber shume i bukur


Po V a ka ?

----------

